# Kings, ex-Bobcat May agree on deal



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Free-agent forward Sean May agreed in principle to a one-year contract with the Sacramento Kings on Tuesday, hoping for a fresh start for a career that has been derailed by injuries.
> 
> The Kings announced the agreement Tuesday but did not disclose terms of the contract. May became a free agent when Charlotte declined to make him a one-year qualifying offer of $3.7 million last month.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice but we still need more guys that can play under the basket..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah, Sacramento needs a good defensive big for them to take the next step imo. They have some good finesse bigs and Tyreke Evans + Kmart should be a pretty good little duo to build around in the backcourt. They should be an interesting team to follow next season to see how they progress.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

On June, GM Geoff Petrie talked about adding size in the free agency. I hope there will be more signings coming up and it wasn't all about signing May.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I like Hawes/Thompson/May as the primary big man rotation, with Nocioni/Casspi filling in a bit at PF when they go small.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

Krstic All Star said:


> I like Hawes/Thompson/May as the primary big man rotation, with Nocioni/Casspi filling in a bit at PF when they go small.


I hope May will be healthy enough to play. Also Greene can fill in at PF if necessary.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Good point about Green. I'd be shocked if Mullens manages to crack the rotation, though it's a slight possibility too.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Boston Globe: 100000 of his veteran minimum contract is not guaranteed, will just be paid if May shows up with at least 265 pounds or less...
http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/articles/2009/08/16/spurred_into_action/?page=4


----------

